# Can't update to 4.4 due to hash failure in gps.conf (Huawei Ascend P6)



## Jeff_B (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi

A few months ago I rooted my phone because it gave me many new possibilities. I used an app called *FasterGPS* to enhance my GPS on my phone. It changed my *gps.conf* and when I tried updating it gave a hash failure as it couldn't see the original gps.conf and therefore the update aborted. 

Now I'm trying to find a way to get it back right without completely erasing my entire phone. I know I just need the content of that file. I sent an E-mail to customer service of Huawei but they wouldn't give it to me. So I wonder if there's anyone here with a root on *Huawei Ascend P6* (you can find the gps.conf via *Root Browser*) and able to give me the original content (I think that'd work). Or if there's anyone that can give me another solution for this problem so I can finally update.

Many thanks already


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

We won't provide the file to you here.

You'll need to factory reset the phone to restore that certain file.

Not sure why you would attempt to "enhance" your GPS as it appears to me a scam to me.


----------



## Jeff_B (Dec 26, 2014)

Just tried stuff. My GPS was malfunctioning and I thought that would help. Found the app on Google Play and it seemed legit tbh. 

But fine, thanks. 

Though I don't see the point of not providing me with a bunch of code that I'd have on my phone anyway.


----------

